# Scent Works reviews



## TaoJonz (Jan 4, 2011)

I just got a few things...not tried this supplier before.  I typically have a penchant for upscale, clean, more unisexy frags, and have used SweetCakes for these.  I also seem to have really good radar at picking THE most expensive ones...wished I could improve this part!

Anyway...here is what I got:

Cristalle Chanel dupe:  I'm a decades long wearer of this great Chanel frag...and this dupe is as dead on as I could imagine.  I'm thrilled...will be using this one for perfume...probably not soap.

Tonic (which is a Clarins dupe)  it is not the same as Clarins, however it is very very clean and unisex.  I like it, but it is also very very light...doubt that it would soap at all....the frag just could not last I don't think.

Heard raves about Stress Relief:  loved it.  It's a great lavender/sage blend...and really yummy.  Can't imagine anyone, of either sex not loving this

Was looking for a substitute for SS Tassi Lavender...so the Stress Relief I like just as much...and LOVE Clementine Lavender....it is just to die for.  Crisper than Stress Relief...but I'll be buying loads of this

Twilight Nymph:  fell for the cute advertising on the site...and my jury is out.  It is grapefruit base....clean, and I plan to soap this to see what hapens

May Lily...was a special request.  I'm not a floral or foodie scent lover at all so this is probably a pretty good lily of the valley base scent.

Thats it for now


----------



## cwarren (Jan 4, 2011)

https://spreadsheets.google.com/ccc?key ... tswL#gid=0

put on here Please ... sorry,


----------



## DottieF. (Jan 4, 2011)

Please post your reviews at The Scent Review Board too. Thanks. Dottie

http://soapscentreview.obisoap.ca/


----------



## Sunny (Jan 4, 2011)

thanks for posting this here as well, I cannot get onto the scent review board because I don't have an appropriate email address. so this helps me!

I was really looking at that Clementine Lavender, glad it gets a good review  sounds fantastic.


----------



## cwarren (Jan 4, 2011)

I can not get into that site either.
 the link I posted is a spreadsheet someone made about a month ago ... ck it out


----------



## TaoJonz (Jan 5, 2011)

sorry....shows how much I don't know about this forum....never visited the scent review page.  Kinda overwhelming...but wow...a lot of work has gone in there!

Will put them there


----------



## cwarren (Jan 5, 2011)

it's a group effort for some that cant get on the secret site


----------



## carebear (Jan 6, 2011)

Oh you are mistaken about the Tonic - it soaps like a dream and is plenty strong at 0.7 oz PPO in CP soap.


----------



## carebear (Jan 6, 2011)

cwarren said:
			
		

> it's a group effort for some that cant get on the secret site


what secret site?


----------



## cwarren (Jan 10, 2011)

this one 

http://soapscentreview.obisoap.ca/[/quote]


----------



## soapbuddy (Jan 10, 2011)

carebear said:
			
		

> Oh you are mistaken about the Tonic - it soaps like a dream and is plenty strong at 0.7 oz PPO in CP soap.[/quote
> So I would be able to do CP soap with Tonic with no problems?


----------

